# campbell hausfeld compressor value



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

honestly, campbell hausfeld are a lower end compressor you wont get much for it. even though gaskets and seals get replaced.. theres no way of knowing what kind of condition the inside of the tank is in. as they age the corrode from the inside which can be a saftey issue

your best bet is to look for a similar model by ch and try to get 30% of the price of the new one


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> honestly, campbell hausfeld are a lower end compressor you wont get much for it. even though gaskets and seals get replaced.. theres no way of knowing what kind of condition the inside of the tank is in. as they age the corrode from the inside which can be a saftey issue
> 
> your best bet is to look for a similar model by ch and try to get 30% of the price of the new one


I have a Campbell hausfield Extreme pancake oiless that sold for 229 at HD that I snagged on clearance for $100! Seems heavy duty cept for the oiless part!


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh and it is yellow not typical Campbell hausfield blue!


----------



## nicholstwo (Jan 24, 2012)

even for the older ones.......before they turned blue ?


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

nicholstwo said:


> even for the older ones.......before they turned blue ?


The extreme series (contractor grade)were yellow! Standard (homeowners)units were blue!


----------

